# Cooking Whole Fish



## mcubedma (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello-

I would like to cook a whole fish for Christmas dinner.  My problem is that I will be serving 15 people and I would like to cook just one fish.  Is there a whole fish large enough to feed this many people?

Thank you!


----------



## Selkie (Nov 28, 2009)

Salmon gets pretty good sized (12-15 lbs. in WalMart). I think it depends on how close to a coast you live. The closer the better chance of finding a whole fish. The further away, you'll only get the small critters (tilapia, catfish, trout, small snapper, etc.) and then just fillets. But whole large salmon is pretty seasonal, and I don't keep track of when it will be available next. You might talk to your local grocer/butcher and see if he can give you some sort of deal in advance of Christmas.


----------



## mcubedma (Nov 28, 2009)

I live on the East Coast.  Do you know of other types of fish that get that large?


----------



## Selkie (Nov 28, 2009)

Grouper, mackerel, snapper, cod, halibut (Ummm...!!! but too oddly shaped to bake whole), Sea Bass. These are popular and readily available on the East Coast - in season.


----------



## mcubedma (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you so much.  I will check them out.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 28, 2009)

Red Snapper....Great to cook whole....Think about a Seafood dressing to put inside the fish...If the cavity want hold all you need for the gang, just mound it up outside of the the fish....

Fun!


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 28, 2009)

Do you have a good-sized oven and cooking vessel?


----------



## spork (Nov 28, 2009)

I also recommend *striped bass*, often available whole and as large as market salmons.  They are both farmed in fresh water and caught wild in salt water, on both coasts.  It's white fleshed, quite mild in flavor, so you'll have to be a real cook about it instead of relying on simply serving its eyeballs & cheeks.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 29, 2009)

I agree with spork. Striped bass (we always called them Rock) can grow to be quite large. Wild caught can be tricky, so check your local regulations afore you go fishing. I am sure if you talk to your local fishmonger, he can get one large enough for your needs. We used to catch them out of the Roanoke or Chowan River. Haven't been fishing for them in quite awhile. Might have to see about that, if I can figger out when it is legal to catch 'em.
We  stuff the abdominal cavity with onions, score the skin and lay several slices of bacon over the outside. Bake in foil, or a large pan at 375-400 until the flesh is just cooked through. For a very large fish, (12-15lbs) I would reckon that thirty minutes would be a good time to start checking it. Good luck with whatever fish you choose!!!


----------



## Selkie (Nov 29, 2009)

Hoot said:


> ...Striped bass (we always called them Rock) ...



Stripped Bass and Rock Bass are two different species.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 29, 2009)

I am sure they are, however, here on the edge of the Great Dismal Swamp, we usually call the Striped Bass (_Morone saxatilis_) a Rock or Rockfish... I have absolutley no doubt that you are correct. I was merely mentioning a local nickname for the Striped Bass.


----------

